# How to go about getting funding to sart clothing line.



## Dizzy314 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi I am a young entrepreneur; Really I'm 20 but,I look about 17 and, I think like I'm 30 I have these clothing lines I want done but at the moment I don't have the funds. Can anyone direct me in the right direction.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Do you have any credit or credit cards?


----------



## VDUB Clothing Co (Nov 4, 2008)

Ya, having credit will help immensely.

I would open a business banking account and you can apply for a line of credit (similar to having a business credit card)

When I started, I had bad credit, so was doing everything out of pocket, which really makes you struggle.

If you have good credit, or set your business up as a partnership, you can apply together, get a loan or line of credit and away you go.


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

Most of time they want you to be established for at least 2-3 years and definitely credit it the major key. If you have credit and can get a personal loan can help you too, it may be easier than getting a business loan


----------



## OperationSackTap (Nov 13, 2008)

with the economy the way it is right now you likely wont be getting a loan anytime soon without some kind of remarkable credit or collateral. your best best right now at 20 is to go with the good old fashioned credit card idea and just remember that you only get as much as you put in.


----------



## Stoopid (Nov 16, 2008)

I got another credit card, but I advise you to DEFINITELY MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A CLEAR UNDERSTANDING OF THEY TYPE OF SHIRTS YOU WANT TO USE, THE TYPE OF PRINTING PROCESS YOU WANT or you'll end like me, spending a lot of money on shirts that you're not really happy with. I'm only 21 by the way. If I could start over I would. If I had found this site, before I started...but luckily you did. And first and foremost they are your shirts, print them they way you want them to be printed.


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

your best bet is to start out with cash. if it does not work out you wont have tons of debt from using credit cards.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

ImageIt said:


> Get a job!
> 
> fred


...funny but true.


*How to go about getting funding to sart clothing line?*


Simple, come up with an awesome concept and sell it to people with money.




:


----------



## Dizzy314 (Oct 22, 2008)

splathead said:


> Do you have any credit or credit cards?


Not at the moment


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

Darnell, don't go the credit card route!
Too easy to get in the hole, right off the bat!

I would say, use one or more of the POD sites available to anyone. Check out Printfection, Cafepress, or Zazzle for example. IMHO, do NOT go into debt, if you are not sure of the outcome of your product.

I say, post some designs on one of these POD's and market them to see how well they are received. There is more than one way to get into the t-shirt biz. I say, research all avenues before going into debt - on purpose.

If you have a substantial portfolio, you may be able to present your designs to an established printer for a portion of the profits.

Remember, before you gamble on your future....increase the odds to you favor!

Best.


----------



## Dizzy314 (Oct 22, 2008)

I work; I'm v.p of a me and my brothers small t-shirt studio.


----------



## Dizzy314 (Oct 22, 2008)

What about investors and if I were to meet with them would I need Samples already ready and I would Like to venture into jeans anyone know a good place to look for those.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Get a loan from your parents, aunt, uncle, friends. If you are looking for an investor that does not know you personally good luck. Look at it from their side. What do you offer? What is the potential ROI for them? Yes you would need samples, a business plan, years of success, and plan for the ROI.

Don't use credit cards. At 20% interest its not worth it.

As was metioned above find a job, a paying one and take that money and invest it into your business.

Also find a printer that will work with you. We have several customers that are small tshirt companies but we do not work for free.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I agree with the others. Get a job and save up money to put into your business. Don't try to do it by credit, right now would be the worst time due to the current economy. Make a business plan and have a plan you can work towards accomplishing something. Be very realistic when making your plan and then stick to it. I also agree that it would be good for you to try a print on demand service such as cafe press or zazzle. That way while you are saving up to invest in your own line, you can see how well your designs are perceived. Its best to start a business with a foundation that is not built on debt, as that can just get you into trouble, and maybe ruin your future credit you can build.


----------



## Mickym (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm doing just that but using my own money, I have 2-3 jobs at the moment, 1 pays the bills, the other 2 pays for my passion! The clothes I've got going no problem, but I'm new to the heat press biz, could use some advice  Bought a 15x15 hix heat press, buying a epson 1400 printer, looking for designs & stock ones I can modify text etc..... any thoughts? ps. is it better to go subimation inks or normal? what about self weeding transfer paper? I'm full of questions, which one of you will be the luck one to answer them : )


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

DO NOT start a business with credit. Especially a t-shirt business. You do not have machinery or equipment to use as collateral if it goes bad, and you are setting yourself up for trouble. You can have a full t-shirt line made with only a few thousand dollars. Work and save up the cash to fund it.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't want to beat a dead mule here or drive you away from the obvious these days of NOT getting into "debt accumulation...but  one thing to remember and we should not forget is the good old American way of doing things.

and that is:

America aka as the USA is the land of oportunity and freedom. Right?


so, all you need is an awesome concept and plug it to people with cash. Meaning, people that can take your idea to the next level. etc.


I, yes little me, found this was possible 10 or so years ago. Started with a idea/concept, worked to let people in the right places know about it that had the financial and other resources to help me push it up and yes I got lucky.  $

In conclusion to my post, it dont matter how much money you have to startup something if you do not have something to start with. In this case an awesome concept would be something.

So, go for it, you know you got alot to show for it, dig for it. 


sorry for the inSpirational post, can't help it. Sometimes I feel blessed. 






:


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

Dizzy314 said:


> I'm 20 but, I look about 17 and, I think like I'm 30


Dizzles.

I'm nearing 40, I look 17 too, and I think I'm 10.

Dude. You will appreciate yourself and your business more if you work your tail off for it.

We started with $15,000 cash that my business partner and I saved from our day jobs for a year. When I started saving that money I thought to myself, "Am I going to be able to do this?" because I have a kid, had a mortgage at that time, and was working a regular mid salary job, not a huge amount of income, and the saving seemed like it would be tough. We pulled it off and now we're doing that much per week in sales, and that number does not seem like all that much money anymore (unless it's bills due)...

We both have parents with just enough money to take care of themselves and no capital backing from anywhere - banks, family, investors, or anything else.

You're going to work smarter, spend your money more wisely, and really, really appreciate your business once it's profitable if you work your butt off to get there and earn the money it takes to start it before you start it. The gratification of doing so far outweighs the money.

Save money, study up on what is needed in this industry while you are doing so, put together a business plan, dump all your earned money into it, and have faith in yourself that you will make it happen. You will be happier for it and run a better business if you do...


----------

